# First Planted Tank



## Triad Angels (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi everyone , I am Keith and I am new to the forum and planted tanks . I have been keeping fish for years . I have now made the leap into planted tanks . I have had several discussions with Wkndracer and got alot of help from him. This is a 55 gallon tank , no CO2 , and only 2 15 watt lights 18 inches long. Any advice I sure would be thankful. I spent alot of time reading last night and just put the plants in the tank today


----------



## Palmed (May 7, 2010)

That probably wont be enough light for your tank and it def wont reach the plants near the substrate. My first recommendation would be to do some DIY lighting to save on the money.


----------



## Triad Angels (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks for the information . Not sure what way to go .


----------



## fresh.salty (Jul 2, 2010)

eBay has some cheap lights but the are cheap. lol

2 54w T5 would be plenty of light. Having them switch separate would be good.


----------



## Triad Angels (Apr 14, 2011)

They are already switched seperate . I will go to Lowes tomorrow and see what I can find . Cannot wait to see this grow and fill in


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

Once you get your new lighting, doesn't look like you'll need much help from any of us.
That scaping looks pretty sweet as it is.


----------



## Triad Angels (Apr 14, 2011)

Here is a couple more closer up picks of the tank and plants


----------



## Triad Angels (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks Discuspaul , I will need alot of help I am sure . I did not have any idea where to put what , just started sticking a plant here and one there.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

fresh.salty said:


> eBay has some cheap lights but the are cheap. lol 2 54w T5 would be plenty of light. Having them switch separate would be good.


2x54WT5HO or NO will put to much light and algae wars in his tank. 

Keith, Just a reminder of ideas shared a few days ago.

*2x15w on a 55g will allow very few plants enough light energy to grow. *

I have a single 55g tank with 4x15WT8 which will grow common crypts, chain swords, water sprite, Bacopa, Reopens, Java fern and Java moss. The substrate is very aged (dirty) and I add trace weekly also adding root tabs from time to time. 

Planted tanks end up being expensive beyond low to medium light, low tech setups. Don’t let anybody kid you including me. 
Substrate and water column fertilizers, higher output lighting will add annual costs. Water column additive costs can be controlled with dry fertilizers, gram scale and or dosing bottles. 

55g example system;
*Best lighting option is 54WT5HO single bulb with a descent reflector.* Currently the best price I can find is a hydroponic fixture. Sun Blaze at $50.00 each is the best value. 
I have 32WT8 and 40WT12 fixtures over my tanks but would not do these again due to cost of operation long term and low quality of light for plant growth.

Substrate depth needs to be 2 ½ - 3 ½” deep and fine enough to allow the roots good contact yet heavy enough to hold the plants. 

Cost consideration being primary 2nd only to plant growth natural soil tanks are the cheapest to setup and maintain. Trace is the only additional nutrient I add to my dirt tanks to maintain good growth.
I started out thinking plants were easy then to get the results I would be happy with required more expense than I expected it too. I would read a bunch starting with Rex’s site before committing a tank to plants. Water parameters are kept completely different than for fish alone too. Conditions that trigger Carol or Ted to do WC’s are maintained in planted tanks.
NO3 = 10-30ppm, PO4 = 2ppm, 4dGH (minimum imo) and KH / pH wherever your water source puts this value. 

Glad to answer any questions I can but just answering what you ask we’ll miss a number of things I’m sure. 

PLZ start with http://www.rexgrigg.com/ before breaking the bank by chasing too much light and fighting algae.

This forum is my favorite stop on the internet but partial information overload from well meaning members can get folks over the edge quicker than not.

HTH

(great pics)


----------



## shortsboy (Feb 6, 2011)

Great advice there from wkndracer. Low light is a great and easy way to learn a lot thout the higher cost and margin of error of a higher tech setup, especially as many of the "low light" plants can get by on surprisingly little light and grow just fine, providing all the colour, beauty and stability of plants.

Also, that's a great looking angel you've got.


----------



## Mgiorgi1221 (Mar 23, 2011)

Background is very distracting and takes away from the plants great start though!


----------



## Triad Angels (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks shortsboy that is one that my mated pair had and I am raising to add to my breeding stock , actually there is 2 in there just about alike.

Good point Mgiorgi1221 : I never even thought about it and went back and looked at the pictures and it sure does , will have to take care of the ASAP . 
Thanks everyone for the information and postive praise on the tank hope I can get them to grow and fill in some


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

*Looking at low tech lighting*

4x15WT8 (*60watts*) 4 bulbs but in reality with short bulbs only 30w provided end to end on the tank.









2x32WT8 48" bulbs (*64watts*) Shop lights from Lowes with GE 65K daylight bulbs. 3" above the tank.


Growth at 30 days. 
Wish I had a full tank shot but realize I don't posting this comparison.


4x40WT12 48" bulbs (*160watts*) 6" above the tank.

















4x32WT8 48" (*128watts*) 5K and 65K mixed bulbs 6 1/2" above the tank.


2 years wet.









Left the best (IMO) option for last.
54WT5HO single bulb fixture with a fair grade reflector. 
Sold for Hyrdoponic use $50.00 
w/65K bulb and hanger hardware supplied with the fixture. 1/2" above the tank.









All of the these systems grow plants with cheaper lighting options.
The overall cost *must* include the cost of operation and that being factored in T5HO blows the rest out of the race making the most sense on your wallet long term. 
Do I have better, higher output systems running? yes
Are some of my lighting systems costing me more than I need to spend? yes 
The 4x40WT12 listed above was a mistake to install and I should have known better. Purchased in a hurry and to late to return it.

Save yourself the expense starting out by staying low tech. When upgrading on the lighting look for a bargain T5HO fixture like the Sunblaze.









HTH


----------



## Triad Angels (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks for all the information on lights Mike . I am plannig on getting a little larger bulb for my tank then the 2 15 wattt. Also thinking about adding some pool filter sand as I do not think I have enough gravel. Just wanting to see how theplants do before I totally jump over board


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Triad Angels said:


> Also thinking about adding some pool filter sand as I do not think I have enough gravel. Just wanting to see how the plants do before I totally jump over board


Cheap, works well and easy to do on the sand roud:.

haha stay in the boat! don't jump overboard! 
(waters still cold and the tanks too small)

I pulled those pics together trying to show lighting options and the results based on the output in watts alone as I have all of them running.
Hoppy has a thread in the lighting section that covers most types in great detail. (its a sticky thread)
Managing my tanks I get results with less than commonly accepted minimum threshold levels. Each tank has a substrate different in one way or another also. I try to include details in my tank threads to ballpark what each has for hardware and include water parameters in them when I can to help with ideas. 

T5HO based on overal costs is best value currently. LED will replace them given time I believe but currently cost is very high. Based on up front costs 32WT8 48" and 65K bulbs from a box store on sale can be less than $40.00 but thats close enough (imo) to jump on the Sunblaze unit. Tough call on how to proceed. If you look at Hoppy's thread on lighting and PAR the T5HO is a huge jump on light quality and includes a slight reduction in operating costs. Suspended above the tank intensity is completely adjustable with a height change on the fixture.

again, HTH


----------



## kamikazi (Sep 3, 2010)

Yeh I would replace the background with a freshwater back ground as oppose to the coral/marine look. Or go with a solid blue or black.


----------



## Triad Angels (Apr 14, 2011)

I totally agree and I am trying to decide between a light blue or black . I am also thinking about getting some pool filter sand to add on top of the rocks in there.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

Triad Angels said:


> I totally agree and I am trying to decide between a light blue or black . I am also thinking about getting some pool filter sand to add on top of the rocks in there.


Might help you decide, one way or another, if you actually see a blue background against white pool filter sand.
Have a look:
http://s1105.photobucket.com/albums/h357/discuspaul/FTS-Osaka260


----------



## Triad Angels (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks Discus Paul , that is a very lovely look . I thought it would be . I was leaning towarrd the blue but now I am just about over the edge . Thanks again .


----------



## Triad Angels (Apr 14, 2011)

Here is an update on my first planted tank. The plants have been in there 1 week and got their first dosing of Ferts this past Friday . I am still thinking about adding some pool filter sand this coming week.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

Looking good. White PFS will really brighten up your tank, and your plants will look better. Keep posting more pics as you go.


----------



## Triad Angels (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks I just turned the background over and painted it blue, I hope it will stay on there , Seems like the plants are holding their own maybe sme new growth not totally sure


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Green plants are always a plusroud:
I like the background too, makes things pop better rather than getting lost. 
Things are slow with low light and right now its holding its own. When you upgrade your lighting things will pick up.

Do indeed like the change on the background.


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

I am so glad you changed the marine background, much better!


----------



## Triad Angels (Apr 14, 2011)

Yes the background did need changed thanks for all the help so far . Sand is next over the rocks for now


----------



## The Dude (Feb 8, 2011)

I was always told to plant heavily from the start, but I had an adequate lighting fixture already chosen. I left one tank low tech which has continued to thrive and gives me hassle free enjoyment. The other larger tank I went with pressurized C02, ferts, extra lighting, etc in hopes that it would grow in densely and quickly. Instead I've had to do trial and error crap with my C02 (still haven't gotten right) and I'm battling a bad case of BBA algae that has some plants looking terrible. My 3rd tank will be a replica of my low tech one albeit larger in size.


----------



## Triad Angels (Apr 14, 2011)

I am going to stay low tech for awhile till I see if this is something I want to get more involved in . I am the type that seems to go overboard when I decide I want to do something so I just want to be totally sure. I have to keep in mind that I have 8 other tanks with breeding Angels in there and angel fry that takes up alot of my time. I do like the look of real plants in a tank


----------



## chiefroastbeef (Feb 14, 2011)

wkndracer said:


> I like the background too, makes things *poop* better rather than getting lost.


Very interesting... :icon_mrgr


----------



## Triad Angels (Apr 14, 2011)

Just wanted to show the tank as of tonight . I am now running 2 48 in 65k Day light bulbs thanks to Mike ( wkndracer ) . The tank has had 2 dosing of ferts and the plants have been in the tank almost 4 weeks now.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

Starting to look real good - keep it up !
Where's the white PFS ? That'll make it look even more cool.


----------



## Triad Angels (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks Discuspaul , I have not had the time to go and get it yet hoping to get it this weekend .


----------



## Triad Angels (Apr 14, 2011)

*Update Plants are starting to grow*

Still have not been able to get any sand yet still hoping . Not sue if I shold leave the rocks and just add the sand over them or remove the rocks


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

All you need, Triad, is some white silica pool filter sand - Usually under $10. for 50 lbs. at any pool/spa supply store.
While I think you could get away with putting a layer of it over your existing substrate, I don't think you would like the look of it when you get done, and over time, the substrate stones will mix in with the sand, giving you a look that you may like even less.
My best advice, if you're up to it, is to remove the existing substrate and go solely with sand. I know it's not a particularly easy job, but once you get it out & put the sand in, I'm quite sure you'll be very pleased with the look. And the PFS hardly needs any rinsing whatsoever - (if any) & once it settles overnite, you'll not have any cloudiness at all.
Trust me, as they say, I've done this a few times, and I'm very happy I did !

(Oh, and btw, imo, the skull doesn't do a thing for the natural look of your tank - no offence meant - just my opinion.)


----------



## joetaff (Jun 9, 2007)

yea especially with gravel that large, the sand will sink straight to the bottom of it


----------



## Triad Angels (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks Paul and Joe , that is what I was thinking . I thought I needed to remove the rocks . I keep forgetting to get the sand when I am in town . I was going with the White Pool Filter sand . Just got to either write A note to self or just remember . Hopefully soon and hope it will not delay plant growth again as they are now really starting to grow


----------



## Triad Angels (Apr 14, 2011)

*Update on tank as of 6/25/2011*

Just spent most of yesterday redoing the tank . still needs some work I think but coming along.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

Hey, it's looking real good - much better than before ! Congrats on the nice job.
A larger piece of driftwood and more plants would make it look that much better.
I see you still have the skull - LOL - I guess you must really like it.


----------



## Triad Angels (Apr 14, 2011)

The Skull for now is just a fill in I do have a piece of driftwood that I am selling that I am no thinking about putting it in the tank. I would try and put it in with like a branch going up .


----------



## narhay (Feb 28, 2007)

Looking good. As the plants grow, move the tall ones to the back, the small ones to the front and mid-sized plants to the middle. Also, I would suggest a hardscape (wood and rock). Place your main hardscape pile 2/5 to the left, off-center. This should provide some nice contrast to the soft plants.


----------



## Triad Angels (Apr 14, 2011)

*Updated after lastest rescape*

Just over look the pots and the slate as they are holding down the new driftwood .


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

What a change! Tank now looks like things are getting established.
Long time without a post, welcome back!


----------



## Triad Angels (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks , it has been real hard to get back into anything since July . Just having to try and make myself


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

Yes, nice to have you back posting, Triad.

Looks like your sand has gotten 'dirty' or somewhat discolored over the past couple of months - that's not a critique, it just happens all the time, a normal occurence.
I keep mine white and clean all the time by simply stirring it up well with each wc, and every 4, to 6 months, I just siphon out 10% to 15% of the top level sand and replace it with new sand - presto! - right back to looking like the first week it was put in.
Here's some recent pics of my tank - up & running for nearly 2 years - and I've only replaced some of the sand twice during that time:

http://s1105.photobucket.com/albums/h357/discuspaul/Sept2011

Try it - works real well.


----------



## Triad Angels (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks Paul I will give it a try, I need to figure out how to stop the brown algae in the tank also


----------



## Triad Angels (Apr 14, 2011)

*Tank Update*

Plants are now really taking off and filling in


----------



## or69 (Jul 15, 2011)

Hey you have a really nice tank. I was wondering what the name of the plant in the top right corner is?


----------



## Triad Angels (Apr 14, 2011)

It is a sword


----------



## Jjensen187 (Dec 30, 2011)

Your tank looks great! I have a very similar setup except I'm in a 29gal tall. I'm curious as to what your fert regime is? The plants are coming in great. Maybe a list of your plants too!


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Wow what a difference- looks great! roud:

(Especially the black background- that corals one really just was odd with the tank LOL  )


----------



## Minja (Jan 11, 2012)

I agree... from first picture to now, it is a totally different tank.


----------



## Triad Angels (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the positive comments on the tank . I agree with the help of some from here it has really changed and is starting to look good. I am also glad no one purchased the driftwood from me :biggrin: . 
As for the ferts I am using , I am not using any at this time just doing a water change every week and letting nature take its course. The plants are swords , Jave Ferns , Water Sprite , and a couple others I cannot remember the names of . Again thanks everyone for your help and suggestions it is making the tank more of what I wanted all long


----------

